# ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern



## kati48268 (10. August 2013)

An Rotwangenschmuckschildkröten, Goldfische, Sonnenbarsche,... hat man sich ja schon gewöhnt.

Irgendwo hab ich sogar mal was von sich selbst erhaltenden Stämmen von Piranhas in Kühlwasserausläufen gelesen, weiß aber nicht ob das stimmt.

Das ausgesetzte Krokodil ist ja zum Glück meist doch nur ein Sommerloch-Produkt der Schmuddelpresse.

Bei Irsee/Kaufbeuren in Bayern soll nun eine Aligatorschildkröte ihr Unwesen treiben:
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/schi...isst-achillessehne-eines-kindes-a-915876.html

Was habt ihr in euren Gewässern schon alles gesehen oder am Haken gehabt?


----------



## daci7 (10. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Ich werd mal Morgen mein' Kumpel anhaun, der hat noch Bilder von 'ner Schildkröte, die wir vor ein paar Wochen gefangen haben - das war mMn auch eine Art von Schnappschildkröte - ich bin aber überhaupt kein Profi was Reptilien angeht 
Auf jeden Fall konnte die ordentlich zupacken, beim Hakenlösen hat die sich die Arterienklemme geschnappt und die war dann nicht mehr zu bewegen - da will man keine Finger zwischen bekommen.


----------



## Pinn (10. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*



kati48268 schrieb:


> An Was habt ihr in euren Gewässern schon alles gesehen oder am Haken gehabt?



Zwar nicht am Haken gehabt, aber eindeutig identifiziert: Verschiedene subtropische Aquarienfische, deren aggressives Brutpflegeverhalten und die daraus resultierende Vermehrungsrate oder deren Größe den Halter wohl überforderten: Zebrabuntbarsche und einen Harnischwels von ca. 35cm. Die dürften allerdings den folgenden Winter nicht überlebt haben.

Wo ich diese und viele anderen unvermuteten Fische gesehen habe, ist in http://www.anglerboard.de/board/blog.php?b=259 beschrieben. Meine Aussage von damals bestätigt sich immer wieder:

"Alle Fischarten und andere wassergebundene Tierarten, die irgendwo im  Handel lebend angeboten werden, landen irgendwann in unseren  Freigewässern. Es spielt dabei überhaupt keine Rolle, ob es sich um  Besatz- und Angelfische, Gartenteichfische, Aquarienfische, Amphibien  oder Reptilien handelt. Und ob die Tiere in Freigewässern unter unseren  Klimabedingungen überlebensfähig sind, ist im Blick auf die  Aussetzungspraxis auch uninteressant. Leider ist das schon fast ein  Naturgesetz..."

Gruß, Werner


----------



## maflomi01 (10. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

zwar nur auf dem weg zum angeln aber passt trotzdem zum Thema , auf dem Weg zum Ferienhaus in DK auf einer Landstrasse lag mitten auf dem Weg ein dunkler Haufen (Bloß nicht drüber fahren sonst klebt das alles unterm Auto) beim vorbei fahren Hüpft der mit einmal weg sofort angehalten und genaue nachvorschungen unternommen , es war kein mist sondern eine Kröte die grösser war wie ein platter Fußball die Art kenne ich nicht Farbe war Kackbraun mit Grün und Schwarz und die Haut sah sehr vernarbt und warzig aus und schleimig , und für die Größe war die verdammt schnell mußte ganzschön spurten um sie zu erwischen


----------



## west1 (10. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Am ersten warmen Sonnentag nach dem letzten Winter an einem Altwasser fotografiert.

http://*ih.us/scaled/large/809/schildkrten001.jpg
http://*ih.us/scaled/large/13/schildkrten003.jpg
http://*ih.us/scaled/large/259/schildkrten002.jpg
http://*ih.us/scaled/large/845/schildkrten004.jpg
http://*ih.us/scaled/large/12/schildkrten005.jpg
Es waren an dem Tag noch mehr zusehen die haben mich jedoch bemerkt und waren schnell weg.

Die sind von kürzlich.

http://*ih.us/scaled/large/703/hp8s.jpg
http://*ih.us/scaled/large/577/nsx8.jpg

Selbst im Rhein hab ich dieses Jahr schon zwei gesehen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch (10. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Guppys und Zebrabuntbarsche:

http://www.aquanet.tv/Video/138-der-guppybach-tropische-fische-am-niederrhein


----------



## phirania (10. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=206590&d=1376125889


----------



## fordfan1 (10. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Zwar nicht exotisch,aber ich hatte jede Menge "Kois" am Haken.

Photos werden nachgereicht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Schildkröten sind, wenn auch selten, in Deutschen Gewässern heimisch. Daher ist es gar nicht mal so ungewöhnlich. Wir habem die Europäische Sumpfschildkröte hier heimisch.

Aufgrund der starken Einfuhr in Zoohandlungen gab es vor 15- 20 Jahren noch sehr viele Rotwangenschmuckschildkröten in Deutschland. Die wurden nicht selten in unzumutbaren Becken gehalten und anschließend, wegen der größe, in Seen und Flüssen ausgesetzt. Aus dem Grund haben wir auch noch heute oft welche vor Augen oder am Haken. Diese sind mittlerweile verboten einzuführen, dafür gibt es nun oft die Gelbwangenschmuckschildkröten noch zu kaufen ...

Ich selbst habe mal beim Kanuu fahren auf der Ems eine Schildkröte gesehen, bin mir aber der Rasse nicht sicher.


----------



## Pippa (11. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Piranhas sollen in der Erft schwimmen.

Neben anderen auswärtigen Gesellen leben im Guppybach Guppys, Kois, Zebrabuntbarsche, Feuermaulbuntbarsche sowie Antennenwelse. Alle genannten Arten habe ich selbst beobachten, einen Ancistrus auch selbst mit der Hand fangen können.


----------



## yukonjack (11. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

*Ich finde die ungewollten Exoten an unseren Gewässern viel schlimmer!*


----------



## daci7 (11. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*



yukonjack schrieb:


> *Ich finde die ungewollten Exoten an unseren Gewässern viel schlimmer!*



Zum Beispiel?
Das indische Springkraut ist mir häufig noch ein Dorn im Auge ...


----------



## kati48268 (12. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Neues über die Suche nach der Schildkröte:
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/such...irsee-lotti-bleibt-verschwunden-a-916181.html
Dieser Fall ist eindeutig kein Sommerloch-Müll, sondern da schwimmt tatsächlich so'n Viech.


----------



## Black-Death (12. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*



daci7 schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel?
> Das indische Springkraut ist mir häufig noch ein Dorn im Auge ...


Herkulesstaude :r:r:r


----------



## Taxidermist (12. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Kanadische Goldrute wächst inzwischen auch überall.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanadische_Goldrute

Jürgen


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Schildkröten sind, wenn auch selten, in Deutschen Gewässern heimisch. Daher ist es gar nicht mal so ungewöhnlich. Wir habem die Europäische Sumpfschildkröte hier heimisch.



Nur leider ist auf den Bildern definitiv keine heimische Art erkennbar #d


----------



## Windelwilli (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

http://www.20min.ch/panorama/news/story/Skandinavier-zittern-vor-dem-Hodenschnapper-26457774


Ich sag nur... AUA!!!:c


----------



## vermesser (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Jetzt mal theoretisch: Dürfte man ausgesetzte Schildkröten im Falle eines Fanges zu ner leckeren Suppe verarbeiten?


----------



## Norman B. (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*



Pinn schrieb:


> Alle Fischarten und andere wassergebundene Tierarten, die irgendwo im  Handel lebend angeboten werden, landen irgendwann in unseren  Freigewässern. Es spielt dabei überhaupt keine Rolle, ob es sich um  Besatz- und Angelfische, Gartenteichfische, Aquarienfische, Amphibien  oder Reptilien handelt. Und ob die Tiere in Freigewässern unter unseren  Klimabedingungen überlebensfähig sind, ist im Blick auf die  Aussetzungspraxis auch uninteressant. Leider ist das schon fast ein  Naturgesetz



So ein Schwachsinn!
Nur weil einige es nicht gebacken bekommen die Tiere auf Dauer richtig zu halten, ziehst Du alle Halter von Exoten über einen Kamm?
Auf der anderen Seite willst Du aber auch ganz sicher nicht dass Du als Angler mit anderen Anglern gleichgestellt wirst, die sich wie die reinsten Dreckschweine am Wasser benehmen.
Blick einfach mal über den Tellerrand!


----------



## Deep Down (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

@Norman B.
Er hat ja nicht gesagt, dass alle Halter ihre jeweiligen Tiere aussetzen, sondern nur, dass alle Arten irgendwann in unseren Gewässern landen! Da reicht es dann, wenn das Einzelne machen!


@all
So, ich hab vor Jahren mal ne weiße Ratte am Ufer fotografiert!


----------



## Taxidermist (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*



> So ein Schwachsinn!
> Nur weil einige es nicht gebacken bekommen die Tiere auf Dauer richtig  zu halten, ziehst Du alle Halter von Exoten über einen Kamm?


Kein Schwachsinn,dass ist genau so wie von Pinn beschrieben.
Ich habe im Zoohandel gearbeitet und da kamen dann einige Tierhalter mit ihren "Lieblingen" an und fragten ob wir diese wieder zurücknehmen!
Das geht aber in der Regel  nicht,schon aus hygenischen Gründen,weil man sich eben nicht irgendwelche Krankheiten in seine Verkaufsbestände einschleppen will!
Da sind sicher einige in der freien Natur entsorgt worden,oder auch in der
Toilette abgespült worden (Was fast auf das gleiche hinnausläuft!).
Fakt ist,für Faunenverfälschung sind zu einem großen Teil private Tiehalter verantwortlich und der globalisierte Handel.
Was glaubst du denn warum der Verkauf von diesen Rotwangenschildkröten in Deutschland verboten wurde, nicht etwa weil deren Bestände in ihren Heimatländern gefährdet waren,sondern weil tausende von diesen Dreckviechern, nach "Gebrauch" ,im nächsten Tümpel gelandet sind!

Jürgen


----------



## Norman B. (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Hallo Jürgen,

Nein, es IST Schwachsinn!
Ich kenne einige Zoohändler sehr gut und die berichten mir auch immer gern von ihrer Kundschaft die sie am liebsten nicht bedienen würden.
Aber deswegen auf alle Exotenhalter zu schließen ist schon ein starkes Stück, ähnlich machen es diverse Vereine unter dem Deckmantel des Tierschutzes auch im Hinblick auf Angler.

WENIGE exotische Arten werden durch hirnlose, verantwortungslose Halter ausgesetzt. Von diesen wenigen Arten kommt auch nur ein Bruchteil mit unseren klimatischen Verhältnissen klar. 

Viele Grüße
Norman


----------



## Andal (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Ja Gott sein Danke geht das meiste ein, was ausgesetzt wird. Möchte nicht wissen, wie es aussehen würde, wenn das alle packen und sich lustig vermehren!

Es sind ja nicht bloß Sachen, die lästig sind, oder "nur" andere Arten bedrängen und verdrängen. Da sind auch Arten dabei, die richtig gefährlich werden können. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht unbedingt, die Schildkröte im allgäuer Badeweiher, sondern so Zeug wie die Herkulesstaude.

Steht einfach nur recht prächtig herum... wie schön. Weißt, wie da einer ausschaut, der sich die Haut mit dem Unkraut kontaminiert hat? Das erinnert an Bilder aus einem Gaskrieg!

Ganz abgesehen davon fehlt mir sowieso jedes Verständnis dafür, dass exotische Spinnen, Schlangen, Reptilien etc. in deutschen Wohnstuben eine lebenslange Kerkerhaft abbrummen müssen!


----------



## Taxidermist (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*



> WENIGE exotische Arten werden durch hirnlose, verantwortungslose Halter  ausgesetzt. Von diesen wenigen Arten kommt auch nur ein Bruchteil mit  unseren klimatischen Verhältnissen klar.


Was ja auch nur reines Glück ist!
Und mit diesen dir bekannten Zoohändlern bin ich da der gleichen Meinung!
Nach meiner Erfahrung,war dies vor allem bei Reptilienhaltern der Fall,die Leute welche sich für möglichst gefährliche,,oder am besten noch giftige Tiere interessieren,waren zum größten Teil nur irgendwelche Dumpfbatzen!
Solche Typen wollen sich mit der Haltung dieser Tiere nur interessant machen,auch in negativer Weise um irgendwelche Minderwertigkeitskomplexe (die auch noch teilweise berechtigt sind!) zu kompensieren.Leider muss man bei dieser Klientel auch entsprechend nicht unbedingt verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit den Kreaturen voraussetzen!Siehe auch im Fall der Schnappschildkröte,welcher Irrer ist denn auf die Idee gekommen, dass Vieh in einen Badeteich zu setzen?
Natürlich gibt es auch verantwortungsvolle Halter,die eben in ihrem Ansehen unter der Handlungsweise von wenigen/vielen leiden müssen!
Aber da wird ja inzwischen vom Gesetzgeber,bei einige Arten Sachkundenachweis gefordert.Was natürlich auch nicht greift,da dies wiederum Ländersache ist und damit ein Exotentourismus vorprogramiert ist.
Ich warte immer darauf, wann der Erste morgends nach seiner Post schaut und eine Diamantklapperschlange,oder auch vielleicht eine süsse kleine Lanzenotter in seinem Briefkasten findet!

Jürgen


----------



## Norman B. (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Hallo Jürgen,

So können wir das stehen lassen!

Die organisierten Exotenhalter, die wirklich verantwortungsvoll an die Haltung und Nachzucht heran gehen, haben unter denen zu leiden die mit den Kreaturen umgehen wie mit anorganischen Dingen.

Viele Grüße
Norman


----------



## Andal (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...eine süsse kleine Lanzenotter in seinem Briefkasten findet!



Der "liebe Gott" hat auch garantiert am Tage der Schöpfung nicht in seinen Bart gemurmelt: "Die Lanzenotter möge bei Koslowskis in Castrop-Rauxel im dritten Stock gedeihen!"!


----------



## GeorgeB (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*



> Andal schrieb:
> 
> Ganz abgesehen davon fehlt mir sowieso jedes Verständnis dafür, dass  exotische Spinnen, Schlangen, Reptilien etc. in deutschen Wohnstuben  eine lebenslange Kerkerhaft abbrummen müssen!



Das kann ich nur unterschreiben.


----------



## Norman B. (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Hallo Andal,

Es ist uninteressant wo das natürliche Habitat eines Lebewesens ist. Solange es einen Halter gibt der sich gewissenhaft mit den Tieren auseinander setzt und es auch kann, dann ist daran nichts negatives zu sehen. Im Gegenteil, es profitiert auch die Wissenschaft und letztendlich die Gesellschaft von solchen verantwortungsvollen Haltern.
Nur durch spezielles Wissen über bestimmte Tiere lassen sich diese bzw. deren Lebensraum besser schützen (Bei Exoten sprechen wir oft von extrem endemischen Arten, etwas was wir von den heimischen Arten nur sehr vereinzelt kennen). 
Und wer wenn nicht solche Enthusiasten soll sich darum kümmern dass die Lebewesen in ihrer Lebeweise/Vermehrung untersucht werden?

Viele Grüße
Norman


----------



## W-Lahn (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Am interessantesten fand ich in diesem Zusammenhang den Brasilianischen Gabelbart aus dem Sauerland, gefangen auf Gummifisch.

http://www.angelsport-meser.de/faenge-2012.htm


----------



## W-Lahn (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dieser Fall ist eindeutig kein Sommerloch-Müll, sondern da schwimmt tatsächlich so'n Viech.


 
Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Gesehen hat die vermeintliche Schildkröte noch niemand, nur gespürt..Hab auch noch keinen von den "Experten" vor der Kamera gesehen, weder den Arzt noch den Reptilien-Experten...


----------



## Andal (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

@ Norman B.:

Für den Bereich der zoologischen Gärten, teilweise auch für den Bereich privater Tierparks, gebe ich dir Recht. Aber der wissenschaftliche Nährwert erschließt sich mir nicht, wenn ein Exot bei Hans Mustermann im Terrarium sein Dasein fristen muss.

Ich empfinde es einfach als etwas sehr bedrückendes, wenn ein Tier in einem Glaskasten hausen muss, wofür es keinen zwingenden Grund gibt. Die Nachzucht vom Aussterben bedrohter Arten wäre so ein Grund. Nur haben solche Arten schon zweimal nichts in privater Hand zu suchen.

Belassen wir es einfach dabei, dass du Gründe dafür hast und ich es ablehne. O.k.!?


----------



## Andal (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Gesehen hat die vermeintliche Schildkröte noch niemand, nur gespürt..Hab auch noch keinen von den "Experten" vor der Kamera gesehen, weder den Arzt noch den Reptilien-Experten...



Du darfst es glauben. Die Mutter dieses Jungen hat bei mir angefragt, ob es ein Fisch gewesen sein könnte und ich habe Bilder von dem verletzten Jungen (Anfragen vollkommen zwecklos!). Das ist keine Vermutung und mit Sicherheit kein Sommerloch!


----------



## GeorgeB (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*



> Norman schrieb:
> 
> Solange es einen Halter gibt der sich gewissenhaft mit den Tieren  auseinander setzt und es auch kann, dann ist daran nichts negatives zu  sehen. Im Gegenteil, es profitiert auch die Wissenschaft und  letztendlich die Gesellschaft von solchen verantwortungsvollen Haltern.



Das ist richtig. Aber auf jeden verantwortungsvollen Halter mit Sachkenntnis kommen etliche Irre, die alle paar Monate neue Exoten ihr eigen nennen, von denen dann irgendwann welche in der Natur landen. Das ist nun mal leider ein nicht weg zu diskutierender Fakt.


----------



## W-Lahn (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

@ Andal: Und du konntest das Bild eindeutig als Biss einer Schnappschildkröte identifizieren?? |kopfkrat


----------



## Norman B. (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*



Andal schrieb:


> Belassen wir es einfach dabei, dass du Gründe dafür hast und ich es ablehne. O.k.!?


Okay, lass mich vorher noch Deine Statements kommentieren.



Andal schrieb:


> Für den Bereich der zoologischen Gärten, teilweise auch für den Bereich privater Tierparks, gebe ich dir Recht. Aber der wissenschaftliche Nährwert erschließt sich mir nicht, wenn ein Exot bei Hans Mustermann im Terrarium sein Dasein fristen muss.


Einige Halter (inkl. meiner einer) arbeiten eng mit Wissenschaftlern zusammen. Wissenschaftler haben oftmals kein Geld, keine Zeit, keine Ressourcen um umfangreiche Verhaltensbiologische Untersuchungen zu machen, von einer Nachzucht mal ganz zu schweigen.



Andal schrieb:


> Ich empfinde es einfach als etwas sehr bedrückendes, wenn ein Tier in einem Glaskasten hausen muss, wofür es keinen zwingenden Grund gibt. Die Nachzucht vom Aussterben bedrohter Arten wäre so ein Grund. Nur haben solche Arten schon zweimal nichts in privater Hand zu suchen.


Doch haben sie auch!
Ein Institut allein kann nicht das Überleben einer Art sichern. Zu groß ist die Gefahr dass mit den Tieren etwas passiert.
Wie sehr engagierte Hobbyisten sich am Arterhalt beteiligen können zeigt das große Beispiel des Belo Monte Staudamms in Brasilien. Dieser gerade gebaute Staudamm wird u.a. für das Aussterben von vielen endemischen Fischarten verantwortlich sein. Wären da nicht Aquarianer dran, würden diese Tiere sang- und klanglos mit der Erbauung des Staudammes untergehen. 
Viel öfter trifft es auch kleine unscheinbarere Regionen bei denen z.B. beschattete Bäche vom umliegenden Holz befreit wurden so dass die Wassertemperaturen extrem gestiegen sind und wieder endemische Fische nicht mit der Umstellung zurecht kommen. Das ist leider schon sehr oft vorgekommen und nur selten haben diese Fische zuvor den Weg in die Hände von engagierten Aquarianern gefunden.

Leider kann ich Dir kein Beispiel für die Reptilienrettung geben, da ich mehr in der Aquaristikszene involviert bin.

Viele Grüße
Norman


----------



## Andal (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Man kann an Hand des Verletzungsbildes annähernd zweifelsfrei jedes andere Tier und auch Glasscherben ausschließen. Natürlich lasst sich nicht bestimmen, um welche Art aus der Familie der Alligatorschildkröten es sich handelt.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Im Fall der Schnappschildkröte ist es  besonders verwerflich, diese auszuwildern,da sie hierzulande durchaus überwinterungsfähig ist!
Die Tierchen kommen in ihrem Lebensraum bis hoch nach Kanada vor!

Zitat Wikipedia:
In ihrem nördlichen Verbreitungsgebiet überwintert die  Schnappschildkröte eingegraben im Gewässerboden. Der Stoffwechsel ist  (aufgrund der tiefen Temperaturen) stark reduziert; der Gasaustausch  geschieht über die Haut.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schnappschildkr%C3%B6te

Jürgen


----------



## schwarzbarsch (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Ist bei uns auch schlimm mit den "Exoten", es gibt Tage da fängst auf Köfi mehr Schildkröten als Fische.

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/freiburg-west/suesse-biester-im-flueckigersee--72280236.html


----------



## murmeli1965 (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Ich hoffe doch, dass ihr die Schildkröten tötet und vergrabt!

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Andal (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Da tut sich dann das nächste Problem auf. Was macht man mit so einem Viecherl, das ja nichts dafür kann, dass es verklappt wurde?


----------



## murmeli1965 (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Da hast du schon Recht, dass das Viecherl nichts dazu kann.
Aber es gehört trotzdem nicht in unsere heimische Natur.
Und fangen und zum nächsten Zoogeschäft bringen...?
Ist wohl auch nichts.
Also töten und begraben oder Aschenbecher daraus machen.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## labralehn (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Wenn ich Schildkröten beim Angeln als Beifang erwische, werden die in einer entsprechenden Auffangstation abgegeben.


----------



## schwarzbarsch (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Bei gefangenen Schildkröten wird meinerseits jedenfalls kein C&R betrieben |rolleyes


----------



## Andal (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Also töten und begraben oder Aschenbecher daraus machen.



Was glaubst du, wie lange es dauert, bis das die "Richtigen" mitbekommen und sich auf die grasgrünen Hinterbeine stellen? Dann ist die Kacke aber so richtig am dampfen!


----------



## Anglero (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

*Exotischer Fischfund im Meer vor Kopenhagen: Ein mit Piranhas verwandter Pacu zappelte im Netz eines Fischers. Mit seinen kräftigen Zähnen kann er Nüsse knacken - auch Beißattacken auf Hoden von Männern sind dokumentiert. *

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...vorsicht-beim-baden-im-oeresund-a-916301.html


----------



## Wollebre (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

die habe ich 2009 mal in Indonesien geangelt.
muss nicht schön sein einen Finger oder ein anderes edles Teil zwischen solche Zähne zu bekommen....
Kann man wohl essen (wenn man am verhungern ist), aber einfach zuviel Gräten.

Nur sind das reine Süßwasserfische und leben nur in warmen Wasser. Kann mir daher nicht vorstellen das die im Salzwasser der Ostsee und den dortigen Temperaturen überleben können. 

Vor vielen Jahre hatte ich Piranjas im Aquarium. Als einmal die Heizung ausgefallen war, haben das die Fische schon nicht überlebt, und das bei Zimmertemperatur.

Da wollte sich ein Fischer wohl etwas interessant machen.....


----------



## Taxidermist (13. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*



> Da tut sich dann das nächste Problem auf. Was macht man mit so einem  Viecherl, das ja nichts dafür kann, dass es verklappt wurde?
> 
> __________________


Die beste (humanste?) Art, son Reptil ins Jenseits zu befördern, ist der finale Winterschlaf im Tiefkühler!
Dabei werden die die Körperfunktionen langsam runtergefahren,bis sie mit eingezogenem Kopf und Beinen durchgefrostet ist.Für Wechselwarme ein sehr sanfter Tod!

Jürgen


----------



## wusel345 (14. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Beim Fang eines solchen Tieres (Schildi): wie wäre es mit einem Anruf im Zoo/Tierpark, ob die es in ihre Obhut nehmen würden?


----------



## labralehn (14. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Es gibt da extra Auffangstationen für Schildkröten, da kann man sich hinwenden.


----------



## phirania (14. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Hier in Münster in der Werse haben wir vom Unweltamt auch schon mehrere Schnappschildkröten gefangen.
Da gibt es zum einen die Reptilienauffang Station in Coesfeld und der Allwetterzoo in Münster,
Der Direktor Jörg Adler hat schon etliche Exoten nach genauer Untersuchung in seine Obhut übernommen.


----------



## kati48268 (14. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Naja, global gesehen waren die schlimmsten Verfehlungen von Einschleppungen sogar gewollt oder verunfallt; Aga-Kröte, Karnickel, Ausbrüche von aggressiven & infizierten Bienen aus Laboratorien... die Liste ist schier endlos.

Und die Liste der Neozoen in D ist auch beeindruckend:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Neozoen_in_Deutschland
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neobiota


----------



## kati48268 (15. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Zumindest ist geklärt, wie diese Viecher immer in unsere Angelgewässer kommen: 
http://www.der-postillon.com/2013/07/endlich-sommerloch-regierung-setzt.html


----------



## aalex (15. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Moin,
Wurde Schildi jetzt gefunden oder immer noch nicht????


----------



## phirania (19. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*



aalex schrieb:


> Moin,
> Wurde Schildi jetzt gefunden oder immer noch nicht????



NÖ ich glaube die beißt sich noch irgendwo durch...#6#6


----------



## wusel345 (19. August 2013)

*AW: ungewollte Exoten in unseren Gewässern*

Wenn sie im Bodensee auch ne Aligatorschildkröte entdecken, wird dann der See auch abgelassen? |kopfkrat


----------

